# Amtrak ticketing to be integrated into iPhone Passbook?



## jamesontheroad (Jun 12, 2012)

Yesterday, Apple Inc. gave a preview of their forthcoming iOS 6 operating system for iPhones, iPads and iPods. In it, they referred to a new app called Passbook that will store boarding passes, movie tickets, retail coupons, loyalty cards, etc. in one place. In the demonstration images, you'll notice that Amtrak has a tab (along with Starbucks, United Airlines etc).

Details are here: http://www.apple.com/ios/ios6/#passbook

Screenshot:






The app will be able to update you on delays to flights (and presumably trains) and will be location based to prompt air travellers if (for instance) they're waiting in the wrong terminal at an airport.

Any thoughts?


----------



## amamba (Jun 12, 2012)

Sounds cool!


----------



## TraneMan (Jun 12, 2012)

Looking forward of seeing this!


----------



## Montanan (Jun 12, 2012)

It was nice to see Amtrak getting the shout-out there. Good marketing for them, and a sign that at least in some ways they're keeping a strong eye on the technological future.


----------



## PRR 60 (Jun 12, 2012)

I suspect that the use of the iPhone as the on-board device for e-ticketing had some influence in Apple including Amtrak in the presentation.


----------



## jis (Jun 12, 2012)

PRR 60 said:


> I suspect that the use of the iPhone as the on-board device for e-ticketing had some influence in Apple including Amtrak in the presentation.


Incidentally, during my Acela weekend, all Conductors on the Acelas that I traveled on, used their iPhone devices for scanning tickets, even though of course they were all regular paper tickets.


----------



## Trogdor (Jun 12, 2012)

jis said:


> Incidentally, during my Acela weekend, all Conductors on the Acelas that I traveled on, used their iPhone devices for scanning tickets, even though of curse they were all regular paper tickets.


At this point, all (or very nearly all) conductors are supposed to be doing so.


----------



## Cho Cho Charlie (Jun 12, 2012)

Can barcodes be successfully/reliably scanned off the iPhone's display?

I know that this was the "Achilles Heel" in past attempts to do such with cell phones.


----------



## PRR 60 (Jun 12, 2012)

Cho Cho Charlie said:


> Can barcodes be successfully/reliably scanned off the iPhone's display?
> 
> I know that this was the "Achilles Heel" in past attempts to do such with cell phones.


Amtrak's system uses a third-party device installed with the iPhone for scanning both the barcodes on conventional tickets and the QR codes on the new e-ticket boarding documents.


----------



## jis (Jun 12, 2012)

PRR 60 said:


> Cho Cho Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > Can barcodes be successfully/reliably scanned off the iPhone's display?
> ...


The scanning device seems to be similar to the ones used by airlines for scanning both paper and smartphone screens. So I suspect that it would work. However, not having an instrument to read from the smartphone yet, it is hard to verify this guess.


----------



## afigg (Jun 12, 2012)

Cho Cho Charlie said:


> Can barcodes be successfully/reliably scanned off the iPhone's display?
> 
> I know that this was the "Achilles Heel" in past attempts to do such with cell phones.


It has been stated in Amtrak's documents somewhere that the plan is for the eTicketing scanner to be able to read QRS codes off of smart phone displays (and I would expect tablet computers as well). Having the Amtrak iPhone app able to display a QRS code to be read by the ticket taker iPhone scanner would be a logical step to allow entirely paperless ticketing.


----------



## afigg (Jun 12, 2012)

jamesbrownontheroad said:


> The app will be able to update you on delays to flights (and presumably trains) and will be location based to prompt air travellers if (for instance) they're waiting in the wrong terminal at an airport.
> 
> Any thoughts?


If the app can tell you are in the wrong terminal, why not a future update for the app to alert people when they are approaching their destination to make sure they get off at the right station? Don't have to monitor where you are anymore, your phone does it for you!


----------



## Texan Eagle (Jun 12, 2012)

afigg said:


> If the app can tell you are in the wrong terminal, why not a future update for the app to alert people when they are approaching their destination to make sure they get off at the right station? Don't have to monitor where you are anymore, your phone does it for you!


There are third party apps available already for Android (so I guess for iPhone too) that can "wake you" before your destination approaches. iNap: Arrival Alert is one, there are several others, though I haven't used any so can't comment how accurate they are. So yea, it shouldn't be difficult for Amtrak to add such a feature in their native app if they desire so.


----------



## Acela150 (Jun 12, 2012)

I being the Apple fan I am, am pleased that this passbook app will be introduced. Will make it a ton easier when I will travel with the new eTickets. While it'll come out in the fall most likely when the new iPhone comes out I think this app will make it a ton easier to find things on the ticket end.


----------



## jis (Jun 12, 2012)

Luckily I will be up for a iPhone refresh about the time the new iPhone comes out. So I am looking forward to this App and the rest of it in a new iPhone.

Actually having used the iPhone App from Continental/United to board planes using my iPhone, I think this will be a huge huge improvements, notwithstanding all the Luddites worries about how their phone will quit just before its is time to board a plane. It has never happened to me yet in over a hundred or so boardings in the last four or so years. I like the integration of the Status info too. I find the real time status info from United very useful including info about where the equipment is coming from and what the status of that flight is. Helps one guess what is in store ahead. I somehow suspect that Amtrak will not have that feature, at least not immediately, until they get a more integrated IT framework in place.

One thing I would love to see Amtrak adopt is the likes of the NJ Transit DepartureVision for all its service, available remotely on any device that is internet connected and web enabled. Now that would be cool! On the NJ part of NEC I often use NJT's DepartureVision to see how Amtrak trains are doing say at Metropark or Newark, or even New York Penn Station. Too bad they don't have a corresponding ArrivalVision too!


----------



## saxman (Jun 12, 2012)

Did they announce when iOS 6 would be available?


----------



## PRR 60 (Jun 12, 2012)

saxman said:


> Did they announce when iOS 6 would be available?


Speculation has it that it will be sometime in the fall in conjunction with the expected release of the iPhone5. With Apple, you just never know anything for sure until it is announced.


----------



## AlanB (Jun 12, 2012)

Trogdor said:


> jis said:
> 
> 
> > Incidentally, during my Acela weekend, all Conductors on the Acelas that I traveled on, used their iPhone devices for scanning tickets, even though of curse they were all regular paper tickets.
> ...


In my experience, most conductors on the NEC are lifting the tickets normally (save 10 rides & monthlies), and then returning to the cafe car to actually scan the rest of the tickets.


----------



## roomette (Jun 12, 2012)

saxman said:


> Did they announce when iOS 6 would be available?


A beta version is available today


----------



## Montanan (Jun 12, 2012)

roomette said:


> saxman said:
> 
> 
> > Did they announce when iOS 6 would be available?
> ...


... but only for software developers.


----------



## Ryan (Jun 12, 2012)

PRR 60 said:


> saxman said:
> 
> 
> > Did they announce when iOS 6 would be available?
> ...


They confirmed that it was "this fall" during the Keynote.

I'm pretty excited about this, and Amtrak got some good love during the keynote:


----------



## CHamilton (Jun 12, 2012)

The new Passbook app sounds cool, but on a related note, there will, unfortunately, be no transit component in IOS6's new maps program. According to Seattle Transit Blog,



> Apple announced iOS 6 today, which replaces the built-in Google Maps with Apple’s own mapping solution. While the upgrade will include such niceties as turn-by-turn directions and 3D city flyovers (cool!), transit directions will be conspicuously absent from the new operating system, due this fall.
> 
> For many people (myself included), transit directions are a key feature of Google Maps. Perhaps Apple decided that building up a competitor to Google Transit wasn’t worth the effort. It’s also possible that the suburban-centric culture in Cupertino didn’t see the value in the service.


----------



## Ryan (Jun 12, 2012)

They did mention something about it being possible for developers to integrate transit themselves.

I wonder if Rafi has any more details...


----------



## printman2000 (Jun 12, 2012)

Cho Cho Charlie said:


> Can barcodes be successfully/reliably scanned off the iPhone's display?
> 
> I know that this was the "Achilles Heel" in past attempts to do such with cell phones.


I suspect the iPhones they are using actually use the camera to read bar codes and not a red laser like the Quicktrak and other bar code scanners. That way it can be read off of screens.


----------



## trainman74 (Jun 13, 2012)

printman2000 said:


> I suspect the iPhones they are using actually use the camera to read bar codes and not a red laser like the Quicktrak and other bar code scanners. That way it can be read off of screens.



Lasers can read bar codes off phone screens just fine, as I can tell you from successfully using a code on my iPhone screen to board airplanes. (Jis mentioned the same, earlier in this thread.)


----------



## printman2000 (Jun 13, 2012)

trainman74 said:


> printman2000 said:
> 
> 
> > I suspect the iPhones they are using actually use the camera to read bar codes and not a red laser like the Quicktrak and other bar code scanners. That way it can be read off of screens.
> ...


Not all of them can as the Quicktrack machines have not been able to. Either way, I still believe it is using the camera to scan.


----------



## PRR 60 (Jun 13, 2012)

trainman74 said:


> printman2000 said:
> 
> 
> > I suspect the iPhones they are using actually use the camera to read bar codes and not a red laser like the Quicktrak and other bar code scanners. That way it can be read off of screens.
> ...


I believe the devices used at airports are imagers, not scanners. They process an image of the barcode, not a reflection of the barcode. Conventional laser barcode readers process the reflection of the printed code. A smartphone screen is glass covered and reflects the laser back without regard to the image being displayed. A imager overcomes that by taking what amounts to a photo of the displayed barcode and uses that stored image to process the code.

Amtrak QuikTrak machines use laser barcode readers. I can state from personal experimentation, they will not read an Amtrak barcode off a phone screen.


----------



## PRR 60 (Jun 13, 2012)

printman2000 said:


> Cho Cho Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > Can barcodes be successfully/reliably scanned off the iPhone's display?
> ...


The peripheral device being used with the iPhone is what is reading the barcodes and QR codes. When the phone and attached device is used to scan the code, it is aimed top-end toward the code, not face-on like when a photo is being taken. If I am not mistaken, the add-on device used by Amtrak actually covers the iPhone camera lens.


----------



## jis (Jun 13, 2012)

PRR 60 said:


> Amtrak QuikTrak machines use laser barcode readers. I can state from personal experimentation, they will not read an Amtrak barcode off a phone screen.


OK, so then they blew it I suppose. Still one step behind the airlines as it would seem


----------



## PRR 60 (Jun 13, 2012)

jis said:


> PRR 60 said:
> 
> 
> > Amtrak QuikTrak machines use laser barcode readers. I can state from personal experimentation, they will not read an Amtrak barcode off a phone screen.
> ...


The QuikTraks are so 2000's. This generation of the QT was probably deployed before the iPhone started the smartphone revolution. One thing about adopting technology, in short order your decision will seem obsolete.


----------



## printman2000 (Jun 13, 2012)

PRR 60 said:


> The peripheral device being used with the iPhone is what is reading the barcodes and QR codes. When the phone and attached device is used to scan the code, it is aimed top-end toward the code, not face-on like when a photo is being taken. If I am not mistaken, the add-on device used by Amtrak actually covers the iPhone camera lens.


Then I wonder if it is some device that reflects the image into the camera or the camera circuitry. If the device can scan QR codes, it would need to be some sort of optical scanner.


----------



## PRR 60 (Jun 13, 2012)

printman2000 said:


> PRR 60 said:
> 
> 
> > The peripheral device being used with the iPhone is what is reading the barcodes and QR codes. When the phone and attached device is used to scan the code, it is aimed top-end toward the code, not face-on like when a photo is being taken. If I am not mistaken, the add-on device used by Amtrak actually covers the iPhone camera lens.
> ...


The device being used with the iPhone is a Linea Pro 4 MSR 2D case. It includes the 2D barcode reader, a magnetic stripe credit card reader, and a battery. It is the same basic iPhone device used at the Apple Stores.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 20, 2012)

So it's out! Anyone else install iOS 6 yet?

I'm underwhelmed by Passbook out of the gate. Apparently each individual app needs to be update to be Passbook compatible, and right now the list of apps is pretty small.

Still a very cool concept, but at least at the rollout the utility of this isn't as great as I had hoped.

Anyone else anxiously tracking their iPhone 5? Mine's still sitting in Louisville...


----------



## printman2000 (Sep 20, 2012)

Ryan said:


> So it's out! Anyone else install iOS 6 yet?
> 
> I'm underwhelmed by Passbook out of the gate. Apparently each individual app needs to be update to be Passbook compatible, and right now the list of apps is pretty small.
> 
> ...


Loaded up yesterday. Still cannot seem to make the Passbook app do anything. I only get an Apps Store option when launched, then it tells me Cannot connect to iTunes Store.


----------



## printman2000 (Sep 20, 2012)

printman2000 said:


> Loaded up yesterday. Still cannot seem to make the Passbook app do anything. I only get an Apps Store option when launched, then it tells me Cannot connect to iTunes Store.


Just found a fix. Turn off automatic time setting and change the year to 2013. Open app, close it. Turn auto time back on. Now it works.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 20, 2012)

Yep, I had to do the same thing. Loaded up the Target and Walgreen's apps and got things to shop up in Passbook, now I just have to hope that other retailers get on board.


----------



## sitzplatz17 (Sep 20, 2012)

printman2000 said:


> printman2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Loaded up yesterday. Still cannot seem to make the Passbook app do anything. I only get an Apps Store option when launched, then it tells me Cannot connect to iTunes Store.
> ...


This isn't working for me... :-(


----------



## Cho Cho Charlie (Sep 20, 2012)

Texan Eagle said:


> There are third party apps available already for Android (so I guess for iPhone too) that can "wake you" before your destination approaches. iNap: Arrival Alert is one, there are several others, though I haven't used any so can't comment how accurate they are. So yea, it shouldn't be difficult for Amtrak to add such a feature in their native app if they desire so.


Such apps would be way more useful, if they had an Amtrak station directory, from which you could select your destination. Anywhere on the Earth, is just to broad of a domain to quickly select your destination from.

EDIT: Maybe what I want, is such an app that can read in, and use, an Amtrak Station POI file.


----------



## Bedford (Sep 20, 2012)

Tried the fix twice and can't make it work.


----------



## amamba (Sep 20, 2012)

I don't want to upgrade to iOS 6 and lose google maps. Folks with an iPhone 4, if you upgrade your software, does google maps go away?


----------



## PRR 60 (Sep 20, 2012)

amamba said:


> I don't want to upgrade to iOS 6 and lose google maps. Folks with an iPhone 4, if you upgrade your software, does google maps go away?


Yes, Google Maps is replaced by Apple Maps with upgrade to iOS 6, including on iPhone 3Gs and 4. On iPhone 3Gs and 4, turn-by-turn navigation and flyover are not available.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 20, 2012)

For all of the internet rage, Apple Maps don't seem to be noticeably worse than Google Maps for me.

Also, Google Maps are still available by pointing Safari at maps.google.com.


----------



## CHamilton (Sep 20, 2012)

It's definitely been fun watching all the reactions to the Apple maps. Some of the more egregious examples are here -- The Amazing iOS 6 Maps -- and the Washington state DOT put out a press release -- Tacoma Narrows Bridges appear melted in new Web maps -- in response to a very funny picture of Galloping Gertie. Must have been a slow news day.


----------



## NE933 (Sep 20, 2012)

I am so sick of hearing about this brand that I was an apple was just a forbidden fruit on a tree in Eden. Or the main ingredient in my grandfather's pie.


----------



## TraneMan (Sep 21, 2012)

I am sure over time, there will be updates for stores and Amtrak to able to use the Passbook. I looked at the new map, and I'm ok with it..

I did get Target on my passbook.


----------



## PRR 60 (Sep 21, 2012)

TraneMan said:


> I am sure over time, there will be updates for stores and Amtrak to able to use the Passbook. I looked at the new map, and I'm ok with it..
> 
> I did get Target on my passbook.


United Airlines updated their app for Passbook yesterday.


----------



## printman2000 (Sep 21, 2012)

amamba said:


> I don't want to upgrade to iOS 6 and lose google maps. Folks with an iPhone 4, if you upgrade your software, does google maps go away?


Yes. Goes away on all phones that upgrade to iOS6. It has been reported that Google already has a replacement app submitted. Just waiting for Apple to approve it.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 21, 2012)

It doesn't go away, you just have to use Safari to get to it. It isn't exactly the same, but it's pretty darn close.


----------



## printman2000 (Sep 21, 2012)

Ryan said:


> It doesn't go away, you just have to use Safari to get to it. It isn't exactly the same, but it's pretty darn close.


Well, yes it does. The native APP does go away.

What you are referring to is a web app. And yes, it is similar, but not near as good as the native app was.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 21, 2012)

Yes, I know what a web app is.

In what way do you think that it's not as good?


----------



## printman2000 (Sep 21, 2012)

Ryan said:


> Yes, I know what a web app is.
> 
> In what way do you think that it's not as good?


I can think of several like it is not full screen, there is no tapping the bottom right corner to get to options (they are now taking up space on screen), you cannot tap on a location marker and go to a separate screen where it has all the places info and the ability to add to contacts etc. There is plenty more but kinda difficult to explain each and every little detail that is not as smooth and easy to use/find.

For a web app, it is excellent. But I don't think anyone (else) would say it is near as good as the native app was.


----------



## Allypet (Sep 21, 2012)

Ryan said:


> Yes, I know what a web app is.
> 
> In what way do you think that it's not as good?



I cant access the Street View from the web app like I could from the native app.


----------



## amamba (Sep 21, 2012)

BOOOO to apple for this ridiculous downgrade. I only have the 4 so I will just keep piddling along with my current iOS.

I also hear the apple map product does not have public transit directions, nor can you see the transit lines at a particular station. That is a particularly egregious omission when one considers how many urban dwellers use iPhones and rely on the google maps to help them out with that information in the city.


----------



## trainman74 (Sep 21, 2012)

PRR 60 said:


> On iPhone 3Gs and 4, turn-by-turn navigation and flyover are not available.


The iPhone 4 does have the turn-by-turn navigation; there's just no voice announcement of the turns (because doing so depends on Siri, which is not available on the iPhone 4).


----------



## printman2000 (Sep 23, 2012)

Just got notice of an Amtrak app update. Thought for sure it was for Passbook. Nope. Still does not show up in there.


----------



## Allypet (Sep 23, 2012)

printman2000 said:


> Just got notice of an Amtrak app update. Thought for sure it was for Passbook. Nope. Still does not show up in there.


The update does allow passbook for the Amtrak app. However it won't show up in Passbook until you actually have a ticket code to display. Otherwise the app wont show in passbook.

What I want to know is when will auto Train tickets show in the Amtrak app?


----------



## AlanB (Sep 23, 2012)

Allypet said:


> What I want to know is when will auto Train tickets show in the Amtrak app?


Probably never.

There is no need for Amtrak to bother to overcome the issues involved with the AT, since the AT doesn't collect tickets or even eTickets onboard the train.

The new system currently in place seems to work quite well for them, so I don't expect that they'll bother to try and change things.


----------



## printman2000 (Sep 23, 2012)

Allypet said:


> printman2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Just got notice of an Amtrak app update. Thought for sure it was for Passbook. Nope. Still does not show up in there.
> ...


I have tickets and they are not showing. The app is also not listed in the App Store under Passbook.


----------



## Allypet (Sep 23, 2012)

printman2000 said:


> Allypet said:
> 
> 
> > printman2000 said:
> ...


Did you log back into the Amtrak app and looked up your tickets again? I'm curious to see if it works. I only have AT tickets right now, so I cant check.


----------



## printman2000 (Sep 23, 2012)

Yes. They reformatted the app a bit. But I see no way to get the info into passbook.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 24, 2012)

Neither do I, nor did they update the app to work with the iPhone 5's larger screen.

Hopefully another update is in the pipe.


----------

